# Drop curtain system



## Cforand

***Updated*** See the bottom post...


Hey guys just a quick question, I am needing to build a drop curtain system. I don't have a huge budget but has anyone done such a system? Looking for a Manual system not electric... Thanks


----------



## MNicolai

Are you referring to a kabuki drop, and is there a specific reason you want a manual and not electric release mechanism?


----------



## Cforand

Yes, I talking about a Kabuki Drop. We are looking to do the drop for Easter and just looking for something simple to construct. We are looking to use a light weight fabric as our curtain just trying to figure out the best way to drop the curtain.

Here is a pic of the stage, as you can see its not that big, but we do have many hanging points above the grid...


----------



## sk8rsdad

Kabuki drops can be rigged using loops and a common cord that passes through all of them. When the cord pulled the drop falls in a cascade.

Another approach is to use multiple pins, one per loop pair, with the same pull cord. The difference is all the pins let go at about the same time.

Yet another alternate is the pivoting pole and pin approach where the drop is rigged on pins that are mounted on a pole that can be turned. When the rod, pipe, or board holding the pins turns, the fabric slides off the pins.

Safely rigging any of these techniques is left as an exercise for those who know their limitations.


----------



## Cforand

Does anyone have any pics of their setup?


----------



## Footer

This kind of crosses into the area of "If you have to ask, ask someone who can help you directly". Kabuki drops are pretty simple devices, however, you are still suspending gear in the air. I have done all Kabukis with nearly every system imaginable. They can be done cheaply, however, they do still have some risk. Having a space that has an exposed grid I would probably stick with an electronic method. There are commercial Kabuki systems out there for rent: Curtain Drop System KABUKI - Gerriets international. You could also just purchase a few solenoids and go from there.


----------



## Cforand

*Kabuki Curtain Drop (Custom built--Cheap)*

Hey guys, as some of you know we were trying to build a kabuki drop for a service at out church. After a lot of research we came up with our own design using pipe, all thread, and other simple hardware stuff. I have a video to show the system and how we built it, let me know what you guys think.. 


YouTube - Kabuki Curtain Drop

With the drop, Yes one pannel of curtain did not fall on the far left side. We adjusted it and it fell with no problem. We had the material to tight...


YouTube - Kabuki Curtail Drop (action)

And here is the live video of the service we did. We projected on the curtain from the back of the room and back light the singer with moving heads...


YouTube - Shadows opener

Over all we were very proud of the system it worked like a champ, if anyone wants to know how we did it, just let me know and I can fill you in on all the details...

Hope you enjoy


----------



## venuetech

*Re: Kabuki Curtain Drop (Custom built--Cheap)*

I did Enjoy. 
very nice.


----------



## jstroming

I have a tour out now that uses a hand winch with a quick release. The entire rig is ground supported, basically the hand winch is mounted vertically on a vertical truss tower at chest height. The wire rope runs up to the top of the truss, passes over 2 pulleys that jutt out slightly from each side then down to the drop. This allows the drop to be secured by only 2 points, and I didn't have to spend a fortune on solenoids. There is a sag, but this can be avoided in a traditional theater by hiding the sag behind the proscenium so the audience doesnt see it. It's only about a foot deflection anyway, so there is no wrinkle in the fabric. 

Here is the winch unit from McMaster:

Item 3644T51:
McMaster-Carr


----------



## Traitor800

Another good premade electronic kabuki system is the chabuki system. We've started using them for all our tours when we need a kabuki effect.


----------



## GLen1033

*Re: Kabuki Curtain Drop (Custom built--Cheap)*

I am trying to do the same thing at my church right now and need some help


----------



## Rupertfj

Cforand said:


> *Kabuki Curtain Drop (Custom built--Cheap)*
> 
> Hey guys, as some of you know we were trying to build a kabuki drop for a service at out church. After a lot of research we came up with our own design using pipe, all thread, and other simple hardware stuff. I have a video to show the system and how we built it, let me know what you guys think..
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kabuki Curtain Drop
> 
> With the drop, Yes one pannel of curtain did not fall on the far left side. We adjusted it and it fell with no problem. We had the material to tight...
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kabuki Curtail Drop (action)
> 
> And here is the live video of the service we did. We projected on the curtain from the back of the room and back light the singer with moving heads...
> 
> 
> YouTube - Shadows opener
> 
> Over all we were very proud of the system it worked like a champ, if anyone wants to know how we did it, just let me know and I can fill you in on all the details...
> 
> Hope you enjoy




Hi, I'd love to know how you made this manual drop,
I need to contrsuct a drop, but dont really want to have to buy/hire electro kabuki's and also enjoy the challenge of making my own,

can you let me into your secrets?

It looks great by the way.

Rupert


----------



## sk8rsdad

It looks like a variation on the rotating pin style of kabuki drop.


eHow has a number of tutorials with varying degrees of safety in their designs.


----------



## Cforand

We have done two drops now... Here is a PDF of the second system.... This system was done with a winch system via DMX to our lighting rig so it could be added to our Lighting Show.... I'll look for the video to see if we have it....


----------



## Cforand




----------

